# projector and screen recommendations



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

The plans for an addition to my house for a home theater are in progress. The room will be 22 x 35 with 10 foot ceiling. It will be completely closed off with no windows. I am considering a U shaped sectional couch instead of multiple rows of seats, although not yet fully decided. I may go with navy blue carpet and burgandy walls. What colors work for you? I don't want it to look like a dungeon.
I already have an Onkyo 5009 and Oppo 93. Also have Verizon FIOS with a DVR. Considering Ascend speakers.
I can spend up to $8,000 for projector and screen. 
So, what size screen size should I have? What projector? How far back from the screen should I place the seating? I have read a lot about Epson 5010 and Panasonic 7000. What distance should I hang the projector from the screen? 

Would appreciate any suggestions and would like to see pictures of your home theaters. Thanks.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd go 15'-20' from a 120' screen. To determine where (how far back and down) to hang a particular projector, check out ProjectorCentral.com's Projection Calculator. It's quite useful.

Looking forward to seeing pics of your new set-up. Here are pics of mine (in my ~15' x 30' x 7.5' basement HT space).


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

How many people do you want to be able to fit? When you mention a sectional, I assume just one row of seating then?

For screen size, there are some guidelines you can use, but a lot of it is preference. I sit 12' from a 136" wide screen, and love that level of immersion - others prefer to sit further back.

My build thread is in my signature, you can skip to the last page or two for most current pics. The room is 23'x17', 9' ceiling, two rows of recliners, and Acoustically Transparent screen.


----------

